# Quick easy haunted stanchions solved my need for a lot of fencing



## 3pinkpoodles

I posted an earlier thread thread called "Ever have someone come INTO your yard to admire props" because I was beginning to get unwanted visitors.

Here I'd like to tell you how I came up with a great and very easy solution!

I had already spent $400 on nice fencing for the perimeter of my property. I could not justify spending more, but once I realized I was setting myself up for possible thefts or injuries, I knew I needed to figure out how to keep people out of the display.

Based on several different replies to that post, I created my HAUNTED STANCHIONS. It was truly a combined effort- which is what makes this place so great- Many wonderful helpful tips 

This picture is the "problem" 4 quadrants of an unlandscaped yard to keep safe, meaning four paths to work with:









And here is the "solution" NOW they should stay on the paths, right?
(Lowes step in fence posts ($2.83 each), covered in sections of scene setters (taped on), cheap webs, and some plastic chains as stanchions.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

OMG!!! I am so pissed.
I went out to look at everything this morning and someone had STOLEN one of the freaking chains!
WTH!?


----------



## GhostTown

Sorry 'bout the chain theft.

Looks cool though.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

I really like the way it all looks. It totally sucks about the chain being taken. But at least youre doing your best to keep people safe. All of the thought and effort isnt for nothing. Great job with the fencing.


----------



## diggerc

Sucks about the chain.
I kept meaning to reply to your previous thread. Just never enough time
I lost all the pillars and some of the fencing that i used to use in a flood and posts and chains was the way to go after it all stores so much easier







.
Great minds think alike.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

diggerc
I love the way yours looks. What are the posts made from? I am heading out to the yard today to zip tie it all in place. Argh- Here, I was so proud ofm yself- them some nimrod steals it!

Thanks for the compliments guys, I think it is coming along nicely! KEEP MOVING FORWARD 

It's nearly here


----------



## FearingtonHouse

Great (cheap and effective) idea! As for the theft, can you electrify plastic? ;-)

My graveyard is much smaller than yours, so I wrapped the whole thing with a 3.5' tall fence with pointed finials every 6" across the top...and I have cameras. I put a sign out front that says "Area protected by monsters...and cameras!" It's a bit of a pain, but now they have to work a little and take a chance of getting caught.

In any case, your fence looks terrific. That whole brick/concrete walkway sure looks good too!


----------



## diggerc

a daytime pic.
http://www.nationwidevinyl.com/4-_Gothic_Style_Post_Cap.html
the caps are 4" PVC post caps.
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?sku=31003&gclid=CIrBge-w5bICFQKe4AodBXcASg
the post itself is 4" PVC drainage pipe cut to 4'
The chain is black plastic all from Home Depot or Lowe's 
I cleaned them out
you'll need to fasten the caps to the post with little screws and I used screw hooks to hang the chain to the post.
http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instructions/tombstones/painting.html
I used keeba's stone painting technique to rust them.
sand the pipe first it helps the paint stick, than spray paint with flat black 
than with the spray from a hose wet them than add red oxide spray paint sparingly and rinse plus some water spray and red oxide together. 
The painting took a little practice but repainting is easy.
If I where to do it all over?
http://www.hooverfence.com/vinyl_fence/postcaps/imgs/standardcaps/coachman-info.jpg


----------



## CreepyCreations

I did something similar to yours, 3pinkpoodles. It turned out great, although I kept it simpler with just some posts painted black and the black chain, held on with zip ties. Really sorry to hear about the theft... some people have NO RESPECT for anything! Maybe putting up a sign, along the lines of what FearingtonHouse did, might at least cause the casual thief to reconsider.


----------



## lisa48317

3pinkpoodles said:


> This picture is the "problem" 4 quadrants of an unlandscaped yard to keep safe, meaning four paths to work with:
> 
> View attachment 133026



Holy crap ! I love your walkway! Now that you've showed us that - what does your house look like????? 

That's a bummer about the chain - some people just suck.


----------



## Danceswithdoom

Love that walkway! It is beautiful and reminds me of like a gothic cross. 
So sorry to hear about your chain being stolen. Some people are just plain ol' jerks.  I do think that your fenceline looks fantastic though. You did a great job!


----------



## CreepyCreations

I must say I am extremely envious of your front yard. I would go NUTS filling it with props, probably splitting it into four distinct display areas.


----------



## aero4ever

Your set up is amazing!!! It's not only creative, but looks great! Sorry about the idiot who stole your chain. That's the worst thing about setting up is wondering if some blooming idiot is going to steal something or break it.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Looks really, really good! We did the same thing as well, only we used simple black posts and the black plastic chain from Menards (along with our fencing we made for the front of the display anyway). We were worried about the exact thing that happened to you with the chain stealing, so we used screw eyes and tightly hooked each end of chain link to each post. Now, they can still take the entire post and chain i guess, but it'll be a little bit more work for them at least and maybe they'll think twice?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Hi Lisa- Thank you! We have spent our vacation fund redoing our front yard  I also like the way it turned out. I told my hubby that the landscaping will have to wait till after November 1st... because Halloween takes precedence! The house is not much- though I'll have pictures up soon. GUess I need to create an album... I tried to figure out how - but that was fruitless!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

DIGGER C- Thanks for the update- DUH! Why didn't I think of buying cheap plastic chains form Home Depot? Well, it looks like I am gonna need more- so I'll hit up Home Depot and chain the heck out of my yard!!!! LOL

WitchyKItty: Great idea with the eye hook thing. I do NOT like the way the webbing looks through our whole yard- I have never been a huge fan of webbing. I will take it down closer to the big day... but I am going to invest in those eye hooks!

Dances withDoom, CreepyCreations and Aero:
THANK YOU so much! I am really getting excited that I get to do four different vignettes 

Two sections are cemetery, one is witches lair, and one is grim reaper with just 2 stones and a large coffin. The stones read simply "I AM GONE" with a staked vampire, the one beside it says "U R NEXT" in front of the empty coffin. 8 foot tall Grim Reaper stands over that scene. The witches lair is going to be in section closest to my front porch, and will be set up to look like it's their home, and will have five witches gathered together in that scene!

YIPPY for my new yard- Boo to the thieves!!!!


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD

I know that it does no good to get upset, but you are much calmer than I would be if I had done such awesome work and someone stole everything!! I just cannot believe some people....we don't have much if any theft or crime in my neighborhood, but I'm not about to have my hard earned time and money compromised bc some teenager wants to get his/her kicks. I cannot stand thievery.....lowest crime in my book, usually with the softest punishment too....Don't think I'm saying we have to go back to medevil days of cutting hands off, but this BS of slaps on the wrist or community service is disrespectful to victims of these crimes. *off my soapbox now*

So I applaud your restraint and control to not go ballistic after your theft. Great set-up and display too!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

HI CRazy ADD: Actually the only thing stolen was one chain, which, ironically, I put up to try to prevent theft! LOL

I am buying more chains though---- I still have a lot of places to keep them out of.

Still much work to be done, but my yard is filling up from the blank slate in the pix


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

So sorry to hear about the theft, and I can only hope it was for a good cause.  Like towing the junker that broke down in front of your house away.  In any case, as many have noted: people suck sometimes. 

Otherwise, it's looking awesome!  


@ DiggerC: Love that stanchion & chain barrier. I was considering something similar for crowd control in the yard myself this year. Although it doesn't look like I'm going to have time to do so. I will be keeping your design in mind though, because I really love the way you did yours! Great job!


----------



## LairMistress

3pinkpoodles, I pinned your post from Pinterest, and it linked up to this thread, of course. I just wanted to let you know that I was just talking about your lantern path here, yesterday on the "Aldi Find" thread.  I had only looked at it on Pinterest previously, and didn't realize that the lanterns weren't attached, and that you used webbing instead of beef netting.

I may adapt this, if I don't get around to building my fence yet again (I had the stuff last year, and didn't do it then, either). I bought a bunch of shepherds hooks at Dollar Tree, with this idea in mind. The hooks holding both the foam chain that I've made, and the lanterns. I need to buy more lanterns, though!


----------



## Mapleton Manor

Sorry to hear about the chain. It is amazing that over 20 years ours has never been vandalized and hoping it never will.


----------



## samgood

Cameras and some stanchions are a great solution, I guess. Most thiefs are not afraid of any chains, fences, ropes, etc., meanwhile cameras can make them think twice before penetrating into private property and stealing something. I would even try fake cameras until I can buy good real ones.


----------

